# If you could have one Reformed book reprinted, what would it be and why?



## Regi Addictissimus (Jan 18, 2019)

If you could have any Reformed book reprinted, what would it be and why? What impact did this book have in the history of the Church? What would be its benefit for Christians of our generation? There are two requirements for this particular thread. First, it has to be in English. Secondly, there has to be known manuscripts or digital copies available. 
My reason for this thread is that I love reading old Reformed literature. I find it thrilling coming across obscure, to our generation, books. The two requirements are because I would like to actually read it and I can only read English, currently. Thanks for your participation! Let this be a thread of discovery as opposed to debates and tangents.


----------



## KMK (Jan 19, 2019)

Durham on Revelation

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## KMK (Jan 19, 2019)

Thankfully, Chris posted this back in 2014.

"If you don't care about the old print; a 1680 and 1739 are online. The Old Paths 2000 edition is hard to get and as I have edited the lectures on the first three chapters it has proved to have a lot of mistakes in the transcription; so I would not pay an unreasonable price for a second hand copy. *I should get the Naphtalii Press edition out in 2015 or 2016. *
PRDL | James Durham (1622-1658) / 21 titles, 22 vols."

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Ed Walsh (Jan 19, 2019)

KMK said:


> Durham on Revelation



I have one or two copies of the Old Paths Edition still in the shrink wrap.
Free to a good home.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jan 19, 2019)

Ed Walsh said:


> I have one or two copies of the Old Paths Edition still in the shrink wrap.
> Free to a good home.



If that offer is still good, I will take you up on it.


----------



## Ed Walsh (Jan 19, 2019)

Reformed Covenanter said:


> If that offer is still good, I will take you up on it.



It's yours. Just PM me your USPS shipping address and I'll try to get it out Monday.
I'll write back soon if I discover any more volumes. But I think I only have one.

Reactions: Like 1 | Rejoicing 1


----------



## Regi Addictissimus (Jan 19, 2019)

Ed Walsh said:


> It's yours. Just PM me your USPS shipping address and I'll try to get it out Monday.
> I'll write back soon if I discover any more volumes. But I think I only have one.


If you come across another, I would love one. I have searched for some time now for that title.


----------



## Regi Addictissimus (Jan 19, 2019)

KMK said:


> Durham on Revelation


I would also love to see this back in print. I have been trying to get my hands on a copy.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jan 19, 2019)

oy vie. Plans change. I'm paving a way forward on the Revelation by getting all Durham's lectures done with hopes that this project gets a green light finally (how can you say no if it completes the series? but its cost is the main factor). I hope to take up Song of Solomon as soon as I finish this manuscript project taking David Dickson's 1628 sermons on Lamentations to publication. It's a month over schedule from what I pegged but I'm in my final read which I should finish, DV, this coming week. Then it is just on my co-conspirator to draft the intro and it goes to RHB.


KMK said:


> Thankfully, Chris posted this back in 2014.
> 
> "If you don't care about the old print; a 1680 and 1739 are online. The Old Paths 2000 edition is hard to get and as I have edited the lectures on the first three chapters it has proved to have a lot of mistakes in the transcription; so I would not pay an unreasonable price for a second hand copy. *I should get the Naphtalii Press edition out in 2015 or 2016. *
> PRDL | James Durham (1622-1658) / 21 titles, 22 vols."

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## jwithnell (Jan 19, 2019)

When PB folks have asked about comforting someone during a time of illness or death, I've recommended a book that is out of print and can cost big bucks to buy used:

In the Shadow of Death, Meditations for the Sick-Room and at the Sick-Bed [Abraham Kuyper] 

I'd love to see it reprinted!

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Regi Addictissimus (Jan 19, 2019)

jwithnell said:


> When PB folks have asked about comforting someone during a time of illness or death, I've recommended a book that is out of print and can cost big bucks to buy used:
> 
> In the Shadow of Death, Meditations for the Sick-Room and at the Sick-Bed [Abraham Kuyper]
> 
> I'd love to see it reprinted!


I am not familiar with this one! Recommendations like this are exactly why I started this thread. This book would be very timely for two people in my life.


----------



## Regi Addictissimus (Jan 19, 2019)

NaphtaliPress said:


> oy vie. Plans change. I'm paving a way forward on the Revelation by getting all Durham's lectures done with hopes that this project gets a green light finally (how can you say no if it completes the series? but its cost is the main factor). I hope to take up Song of Solomon as soon as I finish this manuscript project taking David Dickson's 1628 sermons on Lamentations to publication. It's a month over schedule from what I pegged but I'm in my final read which I should finish, DV, this coming week. Then it is just on my co-conspirator to draft the intro and it goes to RHB.


Thanks for the update. I look forward to the Dickson title. It is hard for me to imagine anyone complaining about the time it takes for the beautiful books you release.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jan 19, 2019)

It's me that does the complaining I expect. The labor cost would prohibit publication if one expects to get all the time that goes into it paid for. You basically give away months and months of time to get these sorts of things done.


----------



## Regi Addictissimus (Jan 19, 2019)

NaphtaliPress said:


> It's me that does the complaining I expect. The labor cost would prohibit publication if one expects to get all the time that goes into it paid for. You basically give away months and months of time to get these sorts of things done.


In a sense I understand. I am a former owner of two companies and now running another. I know how long it takes to see a project from idea to completion. Deo Volente for more Naphtali releases.


----------



## Edward (Jan 19, 2019)

Ed Walsh said:


> It's yours. Just PM me your USPS shipping address and I'll try to get it out Monday.



You might be planning to do self-service, but just a reminder that the Post Office will be closed on Monday for Robert E. Lee's birthday.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## greenbaggins (Jan 19, 2019)

The single book that needs attention more than ANY other, in my opinion, is Anthony Burgess's magisterial treatment of justification. It is probably the most influential Puritan treatment of the subject, and it has never been printed in modern typeface. It is now available in pdf facsimile off PRDL. However, we need a modern typeface version in the worst possible way.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1 | Amen 1


----------



## Regi Addictissimus (Jan 19, 2019)

I seriously just pulled that work up on PRDL this morning with the thoughts of possibly updating it. I have been considering challenging myself to such a project for some time. I wholeheartedly agree with you on the value of this work.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jan 19, 2019)

MW and I toyed with this back in 2012 but his health took a hit and I had other projects of my own to take on. It it not worth the effort just to put it in modern type (and please, with no offense to anyone, those who has never done this before, don't ruin this work by making it your freshman effort; it needs hands that have done this kind of work before). To make folks forgo the free though hard to read, it needs scholarship and critical notes, etc. That's basically been my approach with Naphtali Press since the reboot in 2011 (reboot after a fashion, there had been a hiatus of titles).



greenbaggins said:


> The single book that needs attention more than ANY other, in my opinion, is Anthony Burgess's magisterial treatment of justification. It is probably the most influential Puritan treatment of the subject, and it has never been printed in modern typeface. It is now available in pdf facsimile off PRDL. However, we need a modern typeface version in the worst possible way.

Reactions: Amen 3


----------



## Regi Addictissimus (Jan 19, 2019)

NaphtaliPress said:


> and please, with no offense to anyone, those who has never done this before, don't ruin this work by making it your freshman effort; it needs hands that have done this kind of work before


This is the exact reason I have never taken on such a project. I would love to see this work circulated through the Church again.


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Jan 19, 2019)

Franic Roberts, Mysterium & medulla Bibliorum the mysterie and marrow of the Bible, viz. God's covenant with man in the first Adam before the fall, and in the last Adam, Jesus Christ, after the fall, from the beginning to the end of the world : unfolded & illustrated in positive aphorisms & their explanation ...

We've already started this. It will take some time. But it may be one of the top Puritan works of all time. Its definitely in the top 5 Puritan works on covenant theology.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jan 19, 2019)

I can't argue from influence on me or importance, but it would be nice to see some of the large puritan works noted in Spurgeon's _On Commentaries_, redone, like Nehemiah Rogers, Naaman the Syrian, an 898 page folio.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## bookslover (Jan 19, 2019)

Two I'd like to see:

_Christian Personal Ethics_ by Carl F. H. Henry (1957). This has been out of print for years. Henry gives a thorough history of ethical thought going back to the ancient Greeks in the first half of the book, and then lays out a Christian ethics in the second half of the book. I'd like to see it re-typeset and re-issued.

_The Principles of Theology: An Introduction to the Thirty-Nine Articles_ by W. H. Griffith Thomas (1930). It's his history of, and commentary on, the Thirty-Nine Articles, possibly the most extensive one yet published. Thomas completed the book before his death in 1924, and friends and colleagues saw it through the press in 1930. I think the last time it was reprinted was in the late 1970s, with a brief introduction by J. I. Packer. It's time it was back.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jan 19, 2019)

Ed Walsh said:


> It's yours. Just PM me your USPS shipping address and I'll try to get it out Monday.
> I'll write back soon if I discover any more volumes. But I think I only have one.



Thanks a million, Ed. I will PM you my address now.


----------



## TheInquirer (Jan 19, 2019)

Noticed that Logos has Durham's commentary both singly and in a package if you want to go that route:

Stand alone - https://www.logos.com/product/31336/a-commentary-on-revelation
Package - https://www.logos.com/product/8522/classic-commentaries-and-studies-on-revelation


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jan 19, 2019)

Why would one pay logos 12 bucks when prdl has several versions including the very one Logos is selling? http://www.prdl.org/author_view.php?a_id=256. 
Logos used to carry the Old Path Publications edition of 2000, but the payments were so low OPP did not renew it. OPP made far more money selling the text and rights to Naphtali Press I am quite sure. If I can only get around to/see my way clear to ever do it.


----------



## TheInquirer (Jan 19, 2019)

If I am looking at the correct link (which I may not be), when I compare these:

PRDL - https://ia802901.us.archive.org/34/items/commentarieuponb00durh/commentarieuponb00durh.pdf

Logos - https://www.logos.com/products/31336/seeinside?iframe=True&height=600&width=600

The Logos looks much easier to read or am I missing something?


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jan 19, 2019)

I just saw the date and assumed it was a scan and not a resetting of the Sanders. My bad. That may be worth 12 bucks to someone. I would not have chosen the Sanders edition personally having studied the Sanders editions of Durham's works. But again, for what it is, I won't nay say it now.


TheInquirer said:


> If I am looking at the correct link (which I may not be), when I compare these:
> 
> PRDL - https://ia802901.us.archive.org/34/items/commentarieuponb00durh/commentarieuponb00durh.pdf
> 
> ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pilgrim72 (Jan 20, 2019)

greenbaggins said:


> The single book that needs attention more than ANY other, in my opinion, is Anthony Burgess's magisterial treatment of justification. It is probably the most influential Puritan treatment of the subject, and it has never been printed in modern typeface. It is now available in pdf facsimile off PRDL. However, we need a modern typeface version in the worst possible way.



Joel Beeke told me a couple years ago that a project he hopes to start, once the Works of William Perkins is complete, is the Works of Anthony Burgess. Definitely something I'm looking forward to.

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## bookslover (Jan 20, 2019)

Pilgrim72 said:


> Joel Beeke told me a couple years ago that a project he hopes to start, once the Works of William Perkins is complete, is the Works of Anthony Burgess. Definitely something I'm looking forward to.



Beeke told me a month or two ago that, once his 4-volume systematic theology is finished (Volume 1 is out at the end of March, and he's hard at work on Volume 2 for next year), he wants to re-issue his commentary on the Heidelberg Catechism he wrote some years ago. It's been available in spiral-binder form, but I think he wants to go through the text, making any changes he needs to make, and then re-issue it as a set of proper hardbound (hopefully) volumes. So, he has a lot on his plate (and he just turned 66 in December).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JTB.SDG (Jan 20, 2019)

Francis Roberts on the covenants, The Mystery and Marrow.


----------



## Pilgrim72 (Jan 20, 2019)

bookslover said:


> Beeke told me a month or two ago that, once his 4-volume systematic theology is finished (Volume 1 is out at the end of March, and he's hard at work on Volume 2 for next year), he wants to re-issue his commentary on the Heidelberg Catechism he wrote some years ago. It's been available in spiral-binder form, but I think he wants to go through the text, making any changes he needs to make, and then re-issue it as a set of proper hardbound (hopefully) volumes. So, he has a lot on his plate (and he just turned 66 in December).



That is actually pretty cool. I have those spiral volumes of his HC commentary. I found that these books and his HC sermons are pretty much word for word the same. So, I assume someone transcribed his sermons. Which is actually a great idea. I have listened to his HC sermons over and over to great benefit. And to have these readily available to everyone in a nice format would be a wonderful blessing.

As for the Burgess work, I offered my services to him, to help type out the text from the PDFs. Which I was able to do for a couple of Perkins' writings. So, we'll see.


----------



## Charles Johnson (Jan 20, 2019)

I'm really enjoying Ruthetford's "Influences of the Life of Grace". In my (relatively uninformed and unimportant) opinion it's much better than Owen's works on grace and sanctification. I heard from Dr Beeke that they're looking into publishing the complete works of Rutherford, including the Latin works. It sounded tentative though so don't quote me on that.


----------



## Bill The Baptist (Jan 20, 2019)

C. Matthew McMahon said:


> Franic Roberts, Mysterium & medulla Bibliorum the mysterie and marrow of the Bible, viz. God's covenant with man in the first Adam before the fall, and in the last Adam, Jesus Christ, after the fall, from the beginning to the end of the world : unfolded & illustrated in positive aphorisms & their explanation ..



No one ever read a Puritan book title and thought to themselves “Hey, I wonder what this book is about.”

Reactions: Amen 1 | Funny 4


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jan 20, 2019)

Bill The Baptist said:


> No one ever read a Puritan book title and thought to themselves “Hey, I wonder what this book is about.”


Some of them are practically functionally a précis for the book.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## bookslover (Jan 20, 2019)

Bill The Baptist said:


> No one ever read a Puritan book title and thought to themselves “Hey, I wonder what this book is about.”



Ah, the centuries before the dust jacket was invented.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Regi Addictissimus (Jan 20, 2019)

Charles Johnson said:


> Dr Beeke that they're looking into publishing the complete works of Rutherford, including the Latin works. It sounded tentative though so don't quote me on that.


He recently told me the same.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## py3ak (Jan 20, 2019)

Pilgrim72 said:


> As for the Burgess work, I offered my services to him, to help type out the text from the PDFs. Which I was able to do for a couple of Perkins' writings. So, we'll see.



It's great that you were willing and able to do that! I hope he takes you up on it for Anthony Burgess.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Jan 20, 2019)

greenbaggins said:


> The single book that needs attention more than ANY other, in my opinion, is Anthony Burgess's magisterial treatment of justification. It is probably the most influential Puritan treatment of the subject, and it has never been printed in modern typeface. It is now available in pdf facsimile off PRDL. However, we need a modern typeface version in the worst possible way.


Yes, that one would be swell.

I would add his _Vindiciae Legis_ to the list.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jan 21, 2019)

Ask Mr. Religion said:


> I would add his _Vindiciae Legis_ to the list.


It is one of the few works that can be shown to have been produced at the right time during the Westminster assembly to potentially have affected or informed the debates, in this instance on the law of God. From my half of the 2009 article, "The Westminster Assembly & the Judicial Law: A Chronological Compilation and Analysis By Chris Coldwell and Matthew Winzer," _The Confessional Presbyterian _5 (2009): 3, 42.
Anthony Burgess is of interest because of his book _Vindicæ Legis_; being on the Assembly’s third committee, he would have potentially helped to craft WCF 19 “Of the Law of God,” and his book was published only weeks after that chapter was finalized and approved. _Jus Divinum Regiminis Ecclesiastici_ appeared about the same time and is of keen interest as more than a few of the Westminster divines may be connected with it.....

These lectures were given at the request of the ministers of Sion College, which included a significant number of the Westminster divines amongst their number. The importance of these lectures for this study is assured by the fact that this body of ministers approved of them and asked for Burgess to publish them in a preface dated June 11, 1646. If Burgess lectured once a week without interruption, picking a Tuesday for example, counting back twenty-nine weeks from that date would interestingly enough place their start the week after the chapter on the Law of God was assigned to the third committee on Monday, November 17, 1645 (or if the lectures were given late in the week, counting back places their start the same week of the committee assignment). Burgess was a member of this grand committee of the Assembly. This interesting dating does not prove a formal linkage to the Assembly’s work. However, the fact that the impetus to request the lectures _may _lie with Burgess’ committee formally taking up that subject, does add strength to a case for their relative importance for shedding light on the subject of the judicial law; a case already made strong by the fact that we can presume a good number of the Westminster divines approved of them....​
Burgess’ dedication is dated September 21, 1646, and the book came out according to Thomason’s date on October 12, 1646 (the same date as the Stationer’s record, _A Transcript, _1.248), only a few weeks after the chapter on the Law of God passed in the Assembly. Given the dating and the interest of the Sion College ministers and Burgess’ membership on the third committee, his comments are perhaps some of the most significant in this survey, only second in importance to those in_ Jus Divinum Regiminis Ecclesiastici_ (see December 2, 1646).​This article is in volume five and can be purchased, while it remains in print, at this link.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jan 21, 2019)

Ask Mr. Religion said:


> I would add his _Vindiciae Legis_ to the list.



RHB did reprint a facsimile edition of that one a few years ago, as I have it on my shelves and greatly enjoyed reading it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Bill Duncan (Jan 24, 2019)

By Oath Consigned. They are getting pricey.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------

